# المساعدة فى تحليل ضجيج (noise) في المصانع



## الهدار (20 مايو 2009)

انا مهندس صناعي وابحث عن موضوع في تحليل الضجيج في المصانع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مايو 2009)

أخي الهدار
هناك الكثير من المووعات السابق حول الضجيج في القسم ابحث في الصفحات السابقة
وتجد موضوع حول الضجيج في دورة السلامة المهنية في الأعلى
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## علي الحميد (21 مايو 2009)

ليتك تصف ما تريد بدقة .. 

ماذا تقصد بتحليل الضجيج ... 

لدي كل ما تريده عن الضجيج .. ولكن إما أن تحدد ما تريد بالضبط أو تأخذ الكتب وتبحث بنفسك ...


----------



## الهدار (21 مايو 2009)

اريد بالضبط معرفة مصادر الضجيج في المصانع وثاتيرها على العمال وسير العملية الانتاجية ياريت تساعدني


----------



## علي الحميد (21 مايو 2009)

ممتاز ... الآن وضح طلبك ... 

*http://www.sssih.com/noise.zip

اسحب هذا الملف واطلع عليه ... 

ما تحتاجه هو أجهزة لقياس الضوضاء أو الضجيج وبمجرد قياسها نبدأ بمسألة حماية العاملين... 

الملف موضح فيه الجهزة والمعدلات المطلوبة للضجيج...
*


----------



## الهدار (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هدا الموضوع ادا كان هناك بحوث اكثر وخاصة عن تحليل (noise في الة انتاج معينة مثل مخرطة او الة تفريز ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

والله عندي كتاب من جامعة دمشق يبحث في طاهرة الاهتزازات سأسعى أن شاء الله لتحمله على المنتدى


----------



## الهدار (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هدا البحث واريد اكثر ادا تكرمت وبالاخص عن تحليل الة انتاج معينة مثل مخرطة او غيرها من الات الانتاج


----------



## علي الحميد (23 مايو 2009)

يوجد لدي عدد من الكتب باللغة الانجليزية إن كانت تناسبك قمت بتحميلها لك...


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## الهدار (28 مايو 2009)

شكر خوي على هده الكتب


----------



## الهدار (28 مايو 2009)

الكتب الانجليزية غير مفعلة ارجو المساعدة في كيفية التحميل


----------



## علي الحميد (28 مايو 2009)

عزيزي أنا سألت "هل تريدها أم لا" ولم تجب عليّ لأن رفعها يحتاج وقت وجهد فلو أنك لا تعرف الانجليزية فسيضيع وقتي بدون فائدة ... 

سأقوم برفعها خلال اليومين القادمين ..


----------



## الهدار (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك انا ادرس بالانجليزي والبحث الذي ساكتبه بالانجليزي والمعلومات التي في كتب والبحوث الانجليزية افضل ارجو ان ثبعثها مع الشكر شكره للمواصلتك لي


----------



## علي الحميد (31 مايو 2009)

الكتاب الأول

http://ifile.it/hydtec7/113832___big49423.rar

الكتاب الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/176065662/Handbook_of_Noise_Vibration_Control_9780471395997.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/176069022/Handbook_of_Noise_Vibration_Control_9780471395997.part2.rar

الكتاب الثالث

http://ifile.it/h1356uw/0419171703.zip 

الكتاب الرابع

http://ifile.it/xp2l43v/0750663421.zip 

الكتاب الخامس

http://ifile.it/cd06q82/0415237297.zip 

المعذرة لم استطع نسخ أسماء الكتب لضيق الوقت


----------



## الهدار (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على مواصلتك وساقوم بتحميل الكتب


----------

